# smoking climbers?



## (WLL) (Dec 12, 2006)

how many climbers use nicotine?


----------



## begleytree (Dec 12, 2006)

you need to add the 'all of the above' choice to your poll
smoke on the ground, dip in the tree.
-Ralph

edit: nevermind, I edited it for you


----------



## Grace Tree (Dec 12, 2006)

Nicorette. I'm an addict and when I'm done chewing it I swallow it.
Phil


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 12, 2006)

begleytree said:


> you need to add the 'all of the above' choice to your poll
> smoke on the ground, dip in the tree.
> -Ralph


thanx mr begleytree. was mr H.Sapiens Moderatus born in ohio? woowee i need a drink. ill try 2 add booze and all the above:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## begleytree (Dec 12, 2006)

(WLL) said:


> thanx mr begleytree. was mr H.Sapiens Moderatus born in ohio? woowee i need a drink. ill try 2 add booze and all the above:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:



as a matter of fact,yes I was.....right on the KY border too!
-Ralph


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 12, 2006)

*lots of viewers no voters only in america*

opcorn:


----------



## l2edneck (Dec 12, 2006)

I smoke like a freight train.but usually when im havin beers after work.Maybe 1-4 while im workin a 10 hr day.Hell im smokin now.:deadhorse:


----------



## (WLL) (Dec 12, 2006)

hay -Ralf u need a job... buddy.. man i need another round


----------



## SRT-Tech (Dec 12, 2006)

RED-MAN chew


----------



## beowulf343 (Dec 12, 2006)

None of the above, but man do I go through alot of bubble gum. (Sucks though, you blow a bubble and get sawdust in your gum.)


----------



## woodchux (Dec 12, 2006)

I don't smoke, I'm to bad of a control freak to let a plant have that much influence over my life.


----------



## JohN Dee (Dec 13, 2006)

I don't smoke, take drugs or drink. I see climbing just like athletics, the stronger/fitter you are the more you can do and the faster, with the added fact of a clear mind whilst' in the tree. My mother used to smoke and my sisters do still smoke and it's just not worth the money you waste on em'.

Myself personally would not hire a smoking climber or even groundy for that fact. It's just a preference that I like to have moderately fit/healthy people working with me for better production.


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Dec 13, 2006)

If you smoke, or use any other tobacco product, you're stupid. It's just that simple, sorry. I work with a tobacco addict. I regularly chide him when he lights up, but he still smokes when I'm up in the trees. Even there, I can smell that crap! Watching my old man die of lung cancer was no fun, to put it mildly. It's a POS death. I used to tell him when I was a little kid, "Dad, that will kill you one of these days!" to which he'd reply, "We all gotta go some way!" Yeah, real smart. He quit after forty-seven years of three packs a day, but he still got hit, twenty-two years later, first with emphysema, then cancer. He died at 85, and if he hadn't smoked, he would still be going strong right into the triple digits, no doubt about it. He was clear as a bell, mentally, right up to the day he died.


----------



## 1I'dJak (Dec 15, 2006)

smoke the odd cigar...but a lot of the best climbers for the outfit i work with smoke and not just nicotine either, and they can pound up big hammers all day... in fact i noticed one advantage some of these guys have is that they don't have to stop for lunch!.... i judge people by their climbing not their habits... so many things are bad for you whether its smoking, eating cheeseburgers, driving in traffic, having casual sex, shopping at wal-mart...etc


----------



## begleytree (Dec 15, 2006)

hmm, 85 is what? 12-15 years past life expectancy? sounds like he did fine.
imo, its genetics. some people can smoke until they turn 100, and others die at 55 from it. I worked for a woman today who is 86 and smokes 4 packs a day. I doubt she can outrun you to the mailbox, but she will be right with you.

wonder what the punishment on a/s is for calling a mod stupid.......
-Ralph


----------



## Themadd1 (Dec 15, 2006)

I smoke but wish I didnt. I can stilll get up a tree, although I felt the difference when I quit for a month last summer. Felt better, although I was drawn back into the evil world of nicotine...

How come you didnt put an option for non smokers.


----------



## Chucky (Dec 15, 2006)

begleytree said:


> smoke on the ground, dip in the tree.



Opposite for me: dip terra firma; smoke supra terra.


----------



## Chucky (Dec 15, 2006)

JohN Dee said:


> I don't smoke, take drugs or drink. I see climbing just like athletics, the stronger/fitter you are the more you can do and the faster, with the added fact of a clear mind whilst' in the tree. My mother used to smoke and my sisters do still smoke and it's just not worth the money you waste on em'.
> 
> Myself personally would not hire a smoking climber or even groundy for that fact. It's just a preference that I like to have moderately fit/healthy people working with me for better production.




You might want to consider adjusting that attitude a bit to reflect reality. There are many who choose to smoke and who are very fit, able, and talented tree workers. On the whole, I agree with you, smokeless people are on average fitter than those who choose to smoke. 

But that's the problem with statistics and averages -- they tell NOTHING about the individual. 

I happen to know quite a few tree workers who DON'T smoke, and who can't even come close to performing the amount or quality of work as many I know that do happen to smoke.

It's never wise to judge people on a single criterion. Take people as a whole, and judge them that way in order to determine whether they qualify as a potential employeee, or not.


----------



## begleytree (Dec 15, 2006)

Chucky has a good point. I know men who eat nothing but fast food 3x a day and work out on the video games every waking moment of their lives when not at work. these guys don't smoke and couldn't walk to the mailbox and back! heck, my old boss wouldn't smoke a cig if you held a gun to his head, sure didn't stop him from snorting coke though.

blanket statements, like everyone who smokes is stupid and I won't be around them, are BS. no doubt many nonsmokers fail to exercise, eat junk, drive too fast, have unprotected sex, fail to use turn signals, and lift with their backs. clear mind, lol, ever drive and talk on the cell phone?
-Ralph


----------



## ozy365 (Dec 16, 2006)

On the average, the guy that smokes is trying to figure when his next fix is coming....I couldn't hack that distraction while I was up in a tree.

Fitness level seems to be more what a guy feeds himself. Lot of smokers eating less crap in a 12 hour day than us non smokers.


----------



## Soul Assassin (Dec 16, 2006)

JohN Dee said:


> I don't smoke, take drugs or drink. I see climbing just like athletics, the stronger/fitter you are the more you can do and the faster, with the added fact of a clear mind whilst' in the tree. My mother used to smoke and my sisters do still smoke and it's just not worth the money you waste on em'.
> 
> Myself personally would not hire a smoking climber or even groundy for that fact. It's just a preference that I like to have moderately fit/healthy people working with me for better production.



Agree 100 percent.


----------



## l2edneck (Dec 16, 2006)

I just have one request for the non-smokers.........

when in my vicinity.........

please hold yer breath...........

i work damn hard to pay for the air i breathe,so please dont inhale ya darn free loaders.

Thank You,

The Management

:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## begleytree (Dec 16, 2006)

l2edneck said:


> I just have one request for the non-smokers.........
> 
> when in my vicinity.........
> 
> ...




LMAO!!!
-Ralph


----------



## SRT-Tech (Dec 16, 2006)

what about us pipe smokers? (and NO, i dont mean weed or crack...i'm talking about pipe tobacco...ts very pleasant to be around)


----------



## JohN Dee (Dec 17, 2006)

Chucky said:


> You might want to consider adjusting that attitude a bit to reflect reality. There are many who choose to smoke and who are very fit, able, and talented tree workers. On the whole, I agree with you, smokeless people are on average fitter than those who choose to smoke.
> 
> But that's the problem with statistics and averages -- they tell NOTHING about the individual.
> 
> ...



Yes you do have a good point and one that i'm aware of, as I stated it just a preferance of mine. Having been around smokers all my life I don't like breathing in second hand smoke. 



Redneck said:


> I just have one request for the non-smokers.........
> 
> when in my vicinity.........
> 
> ...


 Thats priceless lmfao.


----------



## Chucky (Dec 17, 2006)

JohN Dee said:


> Yes you do have a good point and one that i'm aware of, as I stated it just a preferance of mine. Having been around smokers all my life I don't like breathing in second hand smoke.
> 
> Thats priceless lmfao.



I was just making the point that you may be overlooking some very valuable potential by discriminating against smoking employees.

But if you feel that strongly about it, I think it's completely within your rights to be selective about who you hire based on tobacco use, just as I believe it's completely your right to hire whoever you want for whatever reason you want, regardless of age, sex, race, etc.

Unfortunately, you can't do that anymore in regards to age, sex, and race. Merit means nothing anymore, it's all quotas.


----------



## Grizzly (Dec 18, 2006)

I just stoped smoking in the trees, but after work I'll lite up a cigar and just chill.


----------



## Grizzly (Dec 18, 2006)

Chucky said:


> I was just making the point that you may be overlooking some very valuable potential by discriminating against smoking employees.
> 
> But if you feel that strongly about it, I think it's completely within your rights to be selective about who you hire based on tobacco use, just as I believe it's completely your right to hire whoever you want for whatever reason you want, regardless of age, sex, race, etc.
> 
> Unfortunately, you can't do that anymore in regards to age, sex, and race. Merit means nothing anymore, it's all quotas.



As long as they dont burn down the truck let alone the clients tree next to their house. Theres a time a place for everyting.


----------



## JohN Dee (Dec 21, 2006)

SRT-Tech said:


> What about us pipe smokers? (and NO, i dont mean weed or crack...i'm talking about pipe tobacco...ts very pleasant to be around)



I've never been around a pipe smoker, but once again it comes down to preference and also it'd be unfair to let the pipe smokers in and the cigarette ones out.


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Dec 21, 2006)

I've heard all of this lame crap from smokers before, and it makes no difference. Smoking is one of the stupidest things one can choose to do. It is proven that it's terrible for your health, in the long run. In the short run it stinks and it bothers non-smokers who inhale the crap when they're around those sucking down their nicotine fix. In my band days, I played with a four pack a day guy. He got fidgety onstage and kept checking his watch to see when our next break was so he could rush out and light up. He's now 54, and has had two heart attacks. I've heard that he still smokes. Poor loser. 

FWIW, the fact that my Dad lived to be 85 makes no case for smoking. There are three centenarians in our near-past lineage, and I have no doubt that my old man would have hit 100, no problem, had he never smoked.

Yeah, if you smoke you're stupid. Accept that fact. When you lie on your death bed, hooked up to a ventilator that helps you gasp for breath, as you look back on your life and think how you might have accomplished a bit, or maybe a lot, more, then you can meditate on just how smart you were to ever start smoking. Good luck!


----------



## Climb020 (Dec 21, 2006)

Well would you pay me or any other smoker to not smoke?

Well I am sure your are cursing me right now in saying you wouldn't. But if all of smokers stopped you would be paying. The taxes on cigarettes pay for a lot of things including school funding. Yep thats right, I have to pay so your bratty little kid can go to school. But I am not complaining cause I could care less what they do with the money. Just putting it in a different light. Maybe you should be thanking us instead.


----------



## begleytree (Dec 21, 2006)

not to sound caloused, but what difference does it make anyway? 
its a choice, a personal one and not your place to make it for me. call me whatever name you feel like, why should I care?

The thing is, if you go to the doctor for something, they ask if you smoke, say yes and the exam is over. smoking is your problem. say no even though you do, and they will find out whats wrong. 
lots of people die before their time from accidents, completely unrelated to tobacco products. if genetically a man could live to 100 and dies at 50 from a car wreck, nothing is said. smoke a few cigs and the blame is all on the cigs. the fact is people make a choice. who cares what you think about their choices? you don't like smoking, fine, don't smoke. its more likely that you, in so called perfect health, will die well before me, the miserable smoker, before I die of any smoking related illnesses. hell, doctors are statistically more deadly than cigs!
like it, don't like it, I dont care. I dont blow smoke in other ppl's faces. if you actually believe that my smoke exhaled into the open atmosphere is deadly to your breathing oxygen, then you will probably believe anything. I can see in a closed bar or whatnot, but lets face it, nearly every public establishment in america is smoke free anyway, so its a moot point.
-Ralph


----------



## Climb020 (Dec 21, 2006)

begleytree said:


> I can see in a closed bar or whatnot, but lets face it, nearly every public establishment in america is smoke free anyway, so its a moot point.
> -Ralph



Well said. Both indoor and outdoor here, where in some towns you cannot even smoke while walking down the street.


----------



## Sunrise Guy (Dec 21, 2006)

begleytree said:


> its more likely that you, in so called perfect health, will die well before me, the miserable smoker, before I die of any smoking related illnesses.-Ralph



Huh? Man, what are you smoking now? Surely you're not so stupid as to think that statistics show smokers to be healthier than non-smokers! I only bring up stats as you say, "its more likely--" What the heck are you basing that goofy assertion on? Why would it be more likely? Clear me up on that, OK? I'm vegan, 150 lbs., 144 total cholesterol, 108 trgs, 8% body fat. Maybe you're a lot younger than me, so I'll concede that I may kick off before you. If you're anywhere near my age, 54, then you do not know what you're talking about, if you go by probabilities and health stats.

Listen, I have always liked arboristsite.com because there are not a bunch of pissing contests on here like there are on other sites. I realize we are getting into such a contest and so this will be my last post in this thread. You want to have the last word---be my guest! Smoking is an incredibly stupid thing to do, but, again, be my guest! It's a (reasonably) free country.


----------



## begleytree (Dec 21, 2006)

all I'm saying is theres a better chace of dying in an accident, than from smoking.
What am I smoking? a cig, taking deep breaths of wonderful smoke and exhaling your way, bro.
this thread is like the climbing method poll, whereas the ones griping aren't really in a majority. this poll shows an overall 60/40 split.
but who cares? Don't try to command me, and I will do the same for you.
-Ralph


----------



## Chucky (Dec 21, 2006)

Sunrise Guy said:


> Yeah, if you smoke you're stupid. Accept that fact. When you lie on your death bed, hooked up to a ventilator that helps you gasp for breath, as you look back on your life and think how you might have accomplished a bit, or maybe a lot, more, then you can meditate on just how smart you were to ever start smoking. Good luck!



I think Ralph has a point. You seem to have a lot of unhealthful, pent-up stress. 

Eat a nice juicy steak, and have a relaxing smoke afterword. It will do your bitter, arrogant, and self-righteous body good.


----------



## SRT-Tech (Dec 21, 2006)

GROAN!!!! between this thread and the "torque" thread over in "chainsaw"... yipppy dooo daaa dey!!!

TO THE BAR!~


----------



## sawinredneck (Dec 21, 2006)

Chucky said:


> I think Ralph has a point. You seem to have a lot of unhealthful, pent-up stress.
> 
> Eat a nice juicy steak, and have a relaxing smoke afterword. It will do your bitter, arrogant, and self-righteous body good.




Get'em Chucky!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Oh yeah, GREAT POST!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jumper (Dec 22, 2006)

Climb020 said:


> Well said. Both indoor and outdoor here, where in some towns you cannot even smoke while walking down the street.



Like that here too....in fact the only place you are going to be able to smoke is inside a private detached home or in a private car, as most landlords are insisting on non smoker tenants as well; they do not light places on fire, the carpets/floors are not all burned to crap and the place does not smell like a dirty ashtray. 

Person I worked with got really pissed off when I told him I could not ride in his truck while he smoked. Why get angry at me, smoking in the workplace is verboten and that includes vehicles en route to the job. On the other hand another would not let anyone smoke during work hours even outside.

People that do smoke heavily and manage to survive into their late 60s and onwards do not have a very high quality of life IMHO. In any event most are dead or dying by then, like my deceased smoking relatives, both died of heart related diseases, one at 58, the other at 60, while the rest of their in-laws and siblings, most of whom were smart enough to quit in their 30s (the rest never smoked) are still going strong into their late 70s.


----------



## Climb020 (Dec 22, 2006)

Jumper said:


> Like that here too....in fact the only place you are going to be able to smoke is inside a private detached home or in a private car,



Do believe I remember that they where gonna not allowing smoking in a car that has kids in it. Truthfully I can't wait to quit. Don't really see benift from it and now with a fresh coat of paint, going outside really sucks in the winter.


----------



## Grizzly (Dec 22, 2006)

I know that it isn't a good sign if you ground man comes to work smokeing his life away let alone a hang over from the night before. 
What kind of actions have you guys done to prevent this from happening?


----------



## Jumper (Dec 23, 2006)

Simple, do not hire smokers and if that is impossible, forbid smoking while on the job, anywhere! On top of the time you lose with them having to light up, it is statistically proven they miss more days of work due to illness. And if you are dealing with customers directly smoking is widely perceived to be an activity associated with lower class/uneducated people, and by extension your business is going to get the same rep.

I know if I was hiring someone, and two candidates were equally in the running, the non smoker would get the nod. Ditto for people with substance abuse problems including alcohol. Showing up all hungover or still loaded is a severe sign of disrepsect to me, my business and my customers.


----------



## JayD (Dec 23, 2006)

I've seen blokes that can go hard all day long and there smokers now i'm not saying I'm for climbers smoking,but as an Ex smoker I'm not sitting on the fence..it is definitely a drug of addiction,it took me about 5 or 6 attempts to give up and to this day when a new pouch of tabacco is opened around me I still feel like taking a great big bite out of it,yes I think if you rule out smokers you mite miss out on a good worker as long as they lite up away from you and when their part of the job has a break in it,but it does come down to personal preference,theory is if they don't smoke their more productive because they don't stop for a cigy break,but hey its your body your lungs and if you want to smoke go rite ahead...please blow your smoke away from me...me a choice between a non smoker and a smoker..well I'll have to go with the non smoker


----------



## bulletbob (Dec 23, 2006)

*smog*

 johNdee is 100% correct


----------



## Ekka (Dec 23, 2006)

Here's the new packet graphics in Australia, make you drool to the tasty contents and the macho image.






http://www.health.gov.au/internet/w...lth-strateg-drugs-tobacco-warning-packs-A.htm

http://www.health.gov.au/internet/w...lth-strateg-drugs-tobacco-warning-packs-B.htm

http://www.health.gov.au/internet/w...trateg-drugs-tobacco-warning-packs-cigars.htm


----------



## JohN Dee (Dec 23, 2006)

Yeah those things are grose but effective. Have you seen the ad's? That one where she has a rotted out mouth was sickening :fart: .. It came on for the first time when I was eating dinner.


----------



## Marco (Dec 23, 2006)

Anybody ever see that flop "Waterworld"? Smokers really started to get it about that time. To bad the bad guys didn't have a thing for designer shoes.


----------



## Chucky (Dec 23, 2006)

Ekka said:


> Here's the new packet graphics in Australia, make you drool to the tasty contents and the macho image.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




But Erik, teenagers with just a modicum of intelligence, common sense, and an aptitude for critical thinking, are just going to laughingly dismiss such a glaringly feeble anti-smoking campaign such as the above as totally lame, and blatantly over the top.

Do you really think our youth has such gullible, impressionistic minds as to accept that codswallup? I can picture them right now puffing away on cigarettes cackling at the morons who produced that bit of tripe. Ha!


----------



## Chucky (Dec 23, 2006)

JayD said:


> I've seen blokes that can go hard all day long and there smokers now i'm not saying I'm for climbers smoking,but as an Ex smoker I'm not sitting on the fence..it is definitely a drug of addiction,it took me about 5 or 6 attempts to give up and to this day when a new pouch of tabacco is opened around me I still feel like taking a great big bite out of it,yes I think if you rule out smokers you mite miss out on a good worker as long as they lite up away from you and when their part of the job has a break in it,but it does come down to personal preference,theory is if they don't smoke their more productive because they don't stop for a cigy break,but hey its your body your lungs and if you want to smoke go rite ahead...please blow your smoke away from me...me a choice between a non smoker and a smoker..well I'll have to go with the non smoker



Now there's common sense.


----------



## Ekka (Dec 24, 2006)

The young ones, hard to do much about.

They smoke coz ... 

act tough

grown up

rebellious

anti-authoritarian

be cool

experiment

"be with the in crowd"

Sometimes they'll do the opposite just to rebel, it's the toughest challenge ever to stop them taking it up.

Our kids ask a lot of questions about it and find it hard to believe that smokers actually know the damage it is doing yet dont give it up ... so they know what the word addiction means now. Hopefully when they're teenagers they'll have the sense to leave it alone.


----------



## JayD (Dec 24, 2006)

Ekka said:


> The young ones, hard to do much about.
> Our kids ask a lot of questions about it and find it hard to believe that smokers actually know the damage it is doing yet dont give it up ... so they know what the word addiction means now. Hopefully when they're teenagers they'll have the sense to leave it alone.




What it is Ekka,is it wont happen to me syndrome.
I hope your youngins leave it be


----------



## JohN Dee (Dec 24, 2006)

JayD said:


> What it is Ekka,is it wont happen to me syndrome.
> I hope your youngins leave it be



Lol, thanks Dad. I was always a "It won't happen to me kid" and it still and won't happen.


----------



## Grizzly (Jan 20, 2007)

I wasn't intending to get in a pissing contst with you but thats besides the point. Even though at the age of 19, I can resonably say that I've done some stupid things that were both short and long term that will greatly effect me in almost all aspects. Yet with the smoking now; I don't smoke like a furnise as you may see some other people doing, but it's more along the line of a social thing. I haven't bought a pack of smokes since last june. It dosen't meen that a nail a cancer stick everyday, but when I go to a party and my girl friends smoking, I'll take a hit or two and thats about it.


----------



## Timberhauler (Jan 21, 2007)

I don't smoke,but I do dip and sparringly at that.I am trying to give it up,but it seems to have me by the balls.I have four employees,two of which smoke,and I don't allow smoking in my trucks or on my jobsites just because their butts usually end up all over my customer's lawns and driveways.It didn't bother me in the past until I had to re-visit a customer once who was highly pissed because there was cigarette butts all over his yard.We went back and picked up fifteen of them,and that was just from a little over half a days work.Most people wouldn't have even paid any attention to it,but this guy did and he had gotten me alot of work in this particular subdivision,so I ended up banning smoking on the job sites,and I don't dip unless I'm at home anymore.


----------



## asiegler04 (Jan 24, 2007)

I am a climber and I dont smoke or chew I drink but never on the job. I think you need to be in great shape to be a climber but that is just me.


----------



## hornett22 (Jan 25, 2007)

*i have been known to smoke in a tree..........*

while waiting for the non smokers on the ground to catch up.we need to get over this PC crap.if you don't like it fine,stay away from it.judging a person as a whole for one thing they do that you don't like isn't fair.the only reason i still smokeis to offend whiny,nosey,busybody liberals.


----------



## Jumper (Jan 25, 2007)

No judging a person for one thing is not fair but that is the way things work in North American society. Aside from the health concerns, smoking is perceived by mainstream society to be an activity associated with lower class and unintelligent people. So if you want to be associated, rightly or wrongly with that particular group that is your choice.

"the only reason i still smokeis to offend whiny,nosey,busybody liberals." Now that is a really good reason to keep smoking IMHO.

"if you don't like it fine,stay away from it" Which is becoming more and more easy to do given smoking is widely prohibited in most public places. Soon the only place you are going to be able to do so is in the street, in/on your own property and in your own car.


----------



## OTG BOSTON (Jan 25, 2007)

*H-i-l-a-r-i-o-u-s!!!!*



hornett22 said:


> while waiting for the non smokers on the ground to catch up.we need to get over this PC crap.if you don't like it fine,stay away from it.judging a person as a whole for one thing they do that you don't like isn't fair.the only reason i still smokeis to offend whiny,nosey,busybody liberals.



That seems like a lot of trouble to go through just to offend people. Why not tattoo FTW on your forehead, or fart every time you wallk into a room??


----------



## Tree Slayer (Jan 25, 2007)

All I can say is there was nothing better when I was young than taking the top out of a big tree and siting right on top of the spar having a smoke. now I haven't smoked for 10 years and wish I never did. Most people that I no that smoke wish they could quit.


----------



## hornett22 (Jan 27, 2007)

*sorry,i'm a one pack a day guy.*

i wish i never started but i did.so be it.i am courteous about smoking around others and i try and stand away from non smokers.i usually don't even smoke in my own car if a non smoker is riding with me.some people i know who don't smoke don't even care.they judge me for my work.

i live in the communist NE so i can't smoke most public places indoors.i do feel like there should be a choice though.if non smoking establishments like bars and eateries are so popular,why were there hardly any before the law was passed.there should be places for smokers and non smokers alike.

funny how our casinos are convieniently exempt from these laws.


----------



## polingspig (Jan 27, 2007)

hornett 22 wrote

```
funny how our casinos are convieniently exempt from these laws.
```

Gamble with your life or your money.

I used to smoke. I did it because I liked it. I never minded a no smoking rule for any business. 2nd hand smoke is harmful and the business owner should be able to make a decision about it. The law forcing businesses to be smoke free bothers me. I take a minimalist stance in regard to Gov. 
If you don't want to hire a smoker, don't hire one. If you do hire a smoker, don't expect him to quit because he works for you now.
By the way, (Sunrise Guy) how stupid is it to publicly tell A LOT of strong, enrgetic, motivated men that may have acces to you that they are stupid? Just a little southern reasoning.
A Vegan in Texas?


----------



## minderaser66 (Jan 30, 2007)

i smoke cigarettes at work , on the job, right in the customers face if i feel like it. i'd like to slap any company owner who wouldnt hire a smoker. thats ridiculous! "i dont hire smokers" meanwhile their sniffin oxys on your damn dashboard. i've seen it all and if you told me you wouldnt hire me cause i smoked i would laugh in your face. get real, its a tough job and if someone needs to light up a smoke to calm down whats the problem? 99% of the butts i smoke go into a can and are discarded properly, i dont flick em all over the customers lawn. some tree co. owners drive me crazy with their b.s and most of em cant take a christmas tree down without breakin somethin.


----------



## pbtree (Jan 30, 2007)

I quit back in 1982, and never looked back...


----------



## hornett22 (Feb 3, 2007)

*mindearaser66..........*

nice to see you speak your mind.you're all right in my book.i agree the PC crap is out of hand but this is NE where everyone is trying to kiss someones a$$.

i put all my butts in my pocket.


----------



## Curtis James (Feb 4, 2007)

There are three kind of lies : 
Lies 
Dam lies
And statistics. Wanna talk about cancer ,How about all the cancer causing agents in almost all gum out there. Aspartame! asulfame. sacarine. sucrulose. At least the stupid smokers aren't spuing about the stupid people eating all these food addatives. How about our soft drink industry? Sodium benzoate and I beleive it is folic acid when not refridgorated become benzine a known carcinogin. Where are those warning labels? this is the real issue. Check your sunny delight labels. and things like Hi C. they have the two ingredients i'm thinking of. Smokers know their choice and the out come. They may be in denile but so is most of the general public about what they are really consuming. Do some research on sodium chloride. Before you go calling people stupid. Why is there always all this friction. I get all the friction I need from my port a wrap.


----------



## adam (Feb 4, 2007)

*healthy people*



JohN Dee said:


> I don't smoke, take drugs or drink. I see climbing just like athletics, the stronger/fitter you are the more you can do and the faster, with the added fact of a clear mind whilst' in the tree. My mother used to smoke and my sisters do still smoke and it's just not worth the money you waste on em'.
> 
> Myself personally would not hire a smoking climber or even groundy for that fact. It's just a preference that I like to have moderately fit/healthy people working with me for better production.



I do smoke, 150 removals ( and I'm not talking about peckerpoles)and over 300 trees pruned last year (didn't miss a single day of work) at the age of 52... "judge people by their climbing" [1I'dJak]


----------



## Chucky (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm startin' to like this new dude, Adam.


----------



## arborealbuffoon (Feb 5, 2007)

I have smoked cigarettes for a long time. I have done tree work for at least as long. Neither activity is advisable.


----------



## adam (Feb 5, 2007)

arborealbuffoon said:


> I have smoked cigarettes for a long time. I have done tree work for at least as long. Neither activity is advisable.



And that's why my kids don't smoke and don't climb trees. Why unadvisable activities are always more tempting than advisable ones?


----------



## Chucky (Feb 5, 2007)

adam said:


> And that's why my kids don't smoke and don't climb trees. Why unadvisable activities are always more tempting than advisable ones?




Another rhetorical question, Adam?

Anyway, the answer is TESTOSTERONE. An extremely dangerous and potentially lethal chemical compound, especially when administered in large doses. However, ironically, this highly dangerous drug is responsible for the survival of the human species, without which, during the hunter-gatherer paleolithic era of our ancestors, we would have soon become endangered and extinct, as all sorts of man-eating predators of the time would have had us for lunch in short order.


----------



## JayD (Feb 6, 2007)

adam said:


> I do smoke, 150 removals ( and I'm not talking about peckerpoles)and over 300 trees pruned last year (didn't miss a single day of work) at the age of 52... "judge people by their climbing" [1I'dJak]



JoHnDee is only stating his preference..his rite to say no if he wants to,just like the rest of us if we don't like something we don't go there..there's alway going to be two sides to this question..when you smoke your rite...when you don't your rite..so I think on this one we are all going to have to agree on disagreeing,me personally think the size of you job is irrelevant tree work is tree work and sometime the smaller stuff the stuff we take for granted is the one that's gunna slap you..and if this happens it won't matter if you smoke or not.


----------



## hornett22 (Feb 6, 2007)

*check out the ingrediants in the orange flavored soda.*

glycerol ester of wood rosin! do some research on that! i smoke so don't hire me.i work for myself anyway.


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Feb 6, 2007)

Boy, them smokers sure do get b1tchy.

.


----------



## Patrick62 (Feb 6, 2007)

*I don't climb, but....*

For what it is worth, 32 days so far. Cold turkey.
1 pack a day to.... nothing. I have quit a few times before. This is it!
No particular reason to quit, I simply have had my fun and that is that.
Smoking was great. There were good times, bad times. My reasoning is that the rest of my body will do much better without it. Think about this one, how do you sleep for maybe 7-8 hours without waking up every two hours and lighting a cigarette?? Hmmm? How? Simple, the part that calls for more is "sleeping" 

I am going to take a cue from my father who smoked for many, many years but quit and is doing just fine. He decided to adopt the other philosphy... you can smoke 'em if you got 'em. Doesn't get exited at all about someone burning one. Go for it!

We all will quit eventually, starting was optional :Eye: :Eye:


----------

